# My Hedgie fell 3.5 ft :(!!



## Pumpkinhedgie (Nov 5, 2013)

Sigh I'm a new mommy. I've had pumpkin for three days. I made her a c&c cage and placed it on top of table so my dogs can't get to her. Anyway this morning came downstairs to change water and saw... No pumpkin!!! Instant panic. Her wheel was knocked over she must've used that to climb on top of and reach the bars above. The squares are larger on the top so she can fit I guess!! The problem I'm having is if she climbed out the top that fall is HUGE. I measure and it's 3.5 ft. So we went hedge hunting. Found lots of pees and poops ( she had quite the walk, so thankful my dogs have their own room at night with door shut) we found her behind the couch. Picked her up and she was very calm, quills back snuffing around. Put her in a glass bowl she's standing on all fours. I don't * think* she's limping, no bruising that I can see. I'm not familiar with their normal gait as I'm a newbie. But we held her and she was in exploring mode. Put her back in her cage she went and grabbed a kibble and went to her hut and burrowed down to sleep. Trying not to freak out as she's acting like she isn't in pain. With a fall that high should I automatically take her to the vet? Or because she seems fine wait a day and see? Please be nice I'm new  I'm off to remedy the top of her cage..and find a clip on wheel


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It's one of those things that can happen pretty easily, even while holding them. Definitely get the cage fixed so she can't escape again. They can be little houdinis sometimes!

Bruising might not show up right away, but continue to keep an eye out for that. Try feeling her legs and see if you get any bad reactions. Prey animals don't show pain easily or willingly, so even though she's walking on all legs, double check. Watch eating, drinking, and activity closely for the next couple days. Keep an eye on poop and urine too - if you see any hint of blood, or if poop turns black and tar-like, get to the vet ASAP - all of those indicate internal bleeding. If anything else seems off (from what you've seen from her so far, at least), get to the vet as well.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Agreed with Lilysmommy, but I just wanted to give you reassurance that these things happen to a lot of hedgie owners at some point or another. In fact... Just last night I dropped Pig . I thought he was in my sweatshirt pocket, but he was actually just under my sweatshirt so when I stood up he rolled out (he was confused as to why he was so rudely awakened, but otherwise seemed fine). Accidents happen and all we can do is watch them like a hawk for the next few days to make sure they're 100% ok.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

As everyone has said...it happens!!! It doesn't make you feel any better, but know you aren't the only one! Now just keep an eye on her to make sure everything's normal. They can hide injury well so look for any signs like not eating/drinking or her being suddenly less active. She's probably fine so take a deep breath!

And of course you have also now learned how surprisingly good their climbing skills can be! It's important (especially with other pets in the home) to have a secure lid on the cage! Good luck!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pumpkinhedgie (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for the reassurance everyone  I decided to take him (found out it was a him not a her hehe) to the vet to be safe. He was pretty stressed out with them trying to keep him unfolded but they were able to check all but one hip and knee. Vet thinks because he was able to have it tucked up and hidden that there *should* be nothing broken. Definitely some soft tissue bruising. We were given metacam to give for 5 days and we'll see how it goes. I will be watching like a hawk. If no improvement then X-rays are most likely the next step.  what a way to come into the hedgie world lol


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Glad you did get him checked out, never hurts! Sounds like it was pretty good news so far...I hope the bruising was the worst of it and nothing else pops up in the next few days! Keep us updated!

Oh...and a belated welcome to the forum too!  Always sucks to join in an emergency, but we'd love to have you stick around if you want!


----------



## Pumpkinhedgie (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you for the welcome, I have already used this site as reference for so many things. I will most definitely be staying  An update on pumpkin. Finished his meta cam yesterday. Everything, thank the Hedgie gods, has been normal. Walking, eating, pooping etc. We'll see how today and tomorrow go with having no metacam in his system. I'm also finding he's a picky lil guy. Mealworms he doesn't really care for. He looooves his kibble. Hopefully I can find something he'll take to so I add some variety! So far bananas and apples are no and carrot is a maybe.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

If you can get watermelon try that! Nara looooves it.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Henry turned his head from mealworms so many times I stopped trying. Salmon, chicken and hard boiled eggs are big hits in this apartment!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

